# Rapido/CBE Electrics



## Coulstock

When I bought my 741F 4 years ago I paid particular attention to the CBE Instruction Manual and check calibrated the electrical readouts on the control panel. I particularly looked at the accuracy of the B1 battery (ie engine) voltage, B2 battery (Leisure) voltage and the Charge/Discharge current readout which shows what charge/discharge is being handled by B2. All these calibrations were done with the appropriate voltmeters and ammeters.

At the time I established a <50mA discharge from B2 with the CBE panel switched OFF and about 0.5A discharge from B2 with CBE switched ON and no other switches active on the Control Panel.

So over the years I became accustomed to checking the state of van electrics at the CBE Control Panel by switching on and checking B1 volts, Discharge current, B2 volts (all NOT on Hookup).

A couple of months ago I noticed that the discharge current with CBE ON had gone up to 2.0A (from 0.5A) - so I've been checking back at B2 battery terminals and sure enough the current discharge from B2 (CBE OFF) is about 35MA (ie <50mA) and with CBE ON is 2.0 amps - no switches active at the panel apart from the ON switch.

So where's that extra 1.5 A going - I presume my <50mA - (CBE OFF) is probably being drained by the Truma dump Valve which I think is permanently powered OFF and I assume the 0.5A (CBE ON)
is being absorbed by the CB516 battery charger unit at the heart of CBE electrics

Anybody got a CB 516 circuit diagram ??

Anybody experienced similar ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## rayc

Coulstock said:


> When I bought my 741F 4 years ago I paid particular attention to the CBE Instruction Manual and check calibrated the electrical readouts on the control panel. I particularly looked at the accuracy of the B1 battery (ie engine) voltage, B2 battery (Leisure) voltage and the Charge/Discharge current readout which shows what charge/discharge is being handled by B2. All these calibrations were done with the appropriate voltmeters and ammeters.
> 
> At the time I established a <50mA discharge from B2 with the CBE panel switched OFF and about 0.5A discharge from B2 with CBE switched ON and no other switches active on the Control Panel.
> 
> So over the years I became accustomed to checking the state of van electrics at the CBE Control Panel by switching on and checking B1 volts, Discharge current, B2 volts (all NOT on Hookup).
> 
> A couple of months ago I noticed that the discharge current with CBE ON had gone up to 2.0A (from 0.5A) - so I've been checking back at B2 battery terminals and sure enough the current discharge from B2 (CBE OFF) is about 35MA (ie <50mA) and with CBE ON is 2.0 amps - no switches active at the panel apart from the ON switch.
> 
> So where's that extra 1.5 A going - I presume my <50mA - (CBE OFF) is probably being drained by the Truma dump Valve which I think is permanently powered OFF and I assume the 0.5A (CBE ON)
> is being absorbed by the CB516 battery charger unit at the heart of CBE electrics
> 
> Anybody got a CB 516 circuit diagram ??
> 
> Anybody experienced similar ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry


Harry, The extra 1.5A is being drained somewhere so why not switch the control panel ON and remove the fuses from the dc distribution block one at a time. I believe your tests are with the control panel lights / pump / aux 1 /aux 2 switches OFF , but there are circuits that are powered in that state such as the outside light, water tank probes, waste tank probe and others.
If you think the charger is possibly leaking current 'backwards' then it is easy to isolate it from the DC by removing the connector either at the charger or the DC distribution.

Ray


----------



## carol

Do you know that means nothing to me. Sometimes I wish I had a mind like an electrician. I perhaps should go on some sort of course, or perhaps someone should run one. 

Carol


----------



## Coulstock

rayc said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my 741F 4 years ago I paid particular attention to the CBE Instruction Manual and check calibrated the electrical readouts on the control panel. I particularly looked at the accuracy of the B1 battery (ie engine) voltage, B2 battery (Leisure) voltage and the Charge/Discharge current readout which shows what charge/discharge is being handled by B2. All these calibrations were done with the appropriate voltmeters and ammeters.
> 
> At the time I established a <50mA discharge from B2 with the CBE panel switched OFF and about 0.5A discharge from B2 with CBE switched ON and no other switches active on the Control Panel.
> 
> So over the years I became accustomed to checking the state of van electrics at the CBE Control Panel by switching on and checking B1 volts, Discharge current, B2 volts (all NOT on Hookup).
> 
> A couple of months ago I noticed that the discharge current with CBE ON had gone up to 2.0A (from 0.5A) - so I've been checking back at B2 battery terminals and sure enough the current discharge from B2 (CBE OFF) is about 35MA (ie <50mA) and with CBE ON is 2.0 amps - no switches active at the panel apart from the ON switch.
> 
> So where's that extra 1.5 A going - I presume my <50mA - (CBE OFF) is probably being drained by the Truma dump Valve which I think is permanently powered OFF and I assume the 0.5A (CBE ON)
> is being absorbed by the CB516 battery charger unit at the heart of CBE electrics
> 
> Anybody got a CB 516 circuit diagram ??
> 
> Anybody experienced similar ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, The extra 1.5A is being drained somewhere so why not switch the control panel ON and remove the fuses from the dc distribution block one at a time. I believe your tests are with the control panel lights / pump / aux 1 /aux 2 switches OFF , but there are circuits that are powered in that state such as the outside light, water tank probes, waste tank probe and others.
> If you think the charger is possibly leaking current 'backwards' then it is easy to isolate it from the DC by removing the connector either at the charger or the DC distribution.
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Ray - I thought I may have to go down that route - and waste water sensor sounds a good bet - I had to clear a 'permanent' illumination on that last year -probably caused by some gunge in the tank

I've got CBE Schematics + Rapido handbook but it would be good to have decent cct diagrams of the CB 516 and Distribution Block

Harry


----------



## steco1958

carol said:


> Do you know that means nothing to me. Sometimes I wish I had a mind like an electrician. I perhaps should go on some sort of course, or perhaps someone should run one.
> 
> Carol


Carol, why ?

Ignorance is bliss sometimes !!


----------



## rayc

Coulstock said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my 741F 4 years ago I paid particular attention to the CBE Instruction Manual and check calibrated the electrical readouts on the control panel. I particularly looked at the accuracy of the B1 battery (ie engine) voltage, B2 battery (Leisure) voltage and the Charge/Discharge current readout which shows what charge/discharge is being handled by B2. All these calibrations were done with the appropriate voltmeters and ammeters.
> 
> At the time I established a <50mA discharge from B2 with the CBE panel switched OFF and about 0.5A discharge from B2 with CBE switched ON and no other switches active on the Control Panel.
> 
> So over the years I became accustomed to checking the state of van electrics at the CBE Control Panel by switching on and checking B1 volts, Discharge current, B2 volts (all NOT on Hookup).
> 
> A couple of months ago I noticed that the discharge current with CBE ON had gone up to 2.0A (from 0.5A) - so I've been checking back at B2 battery terminals and sure enough the current discharge from B2 (CBE OFF) is about 35MA (ie <50mA) and with CBE ON is 2.0 amps - no switches active at the panel apart from the ON switch.
> 
> So where's that extra 1.5 A going - I presume my <50mA - (CBE OFF) is probably being drained by the Truma dump Valve which I think is permanently powered OFF and I assume the 0.5A (CBE ON)
> is being absorbed by the CB516 battery charger unit at the heart of CBE electrics
> 
> Anybody got a CB 516 circuit diagram ??
> 
> Anybody experienced similar ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, The extra 1.5A is being drained somewhere so why not switch the control panel ON and remove the fuses from the dc distribution block one at a time. I believe your tests are with the control panel lights / pump / aux 1 /aux 2 switches OFF , but there are circuits that are powered in that state such as the outside light, water tank probes, waste tank probe and others.
> If you think the charger is possibly leaking current 'backwards' then it is easy to isolate it from the DC by removing the connector either at the charger or the DC distribution.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that Ray - I thought I may have to go down that route - and waste water sensor sounds a good bet - I had to clear a 'permanent' illumination on that last year -probably caused by some gunge in the tank
> 
> I've got CBE Schematics + Rapido handbook but it would be good to have decent cct diagrams of the CB 516 and Distribution Block
> 
> Harry
Click to expand...

The best I can find of the CB 516, page 5 onwards in English:

http://www.cbe.it/sites/default/files/CB510-516.pdf


----------



## Coulstock

rayc said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my 741F 4 years ago I paid particular attention to the CBE Instruction Manual and check calibrated the electrical readouts on the control panel. I particularly looked at the accuracy of the B1 battery (ie engine) voltage, B2 battery (Leisure) voltage and the Charge/Discharge current readout which shows what charge/discharge is being handled by B2. All these calibrations were done with the appropriate voltmeters and ammeters.
> 
> At the time I established a <50mA discharge from B2 with the CBE panel switched OFF and about 0.5A discharge from B2 with CBE switched ON and no other switches active on the Control Panel.
> 
> So over the years I became accustomed to checking the state of van electrics at the CBE Control Panel by switching on and checking B1 volts, Discharge current, B2 volts (all NOT on Hookup).
> 
> A couple of months ago I noticed that the discharge current with CBE ON had gone up to 2.0A (from 0.5A) - so I've been checking back at B2 battery terminals and sure enough the current discharge from B2 (CBE OFF) is about 35MA (ie <50mA) and with CBE ON is 2.0 amps - no switches active at the panel apart from the ON switch.
> 
> So where's that extra 1.5 A going - I presume my <50mA - (CBE OFF) is probably being drained by the Truma dump Valve which I think is permanently powered OFF and I assume the 0.5A (CBE ON)
> is being absorbed by the CB516 battery charger unit at the heart of CBE electrics
> 
> Anybody got a CB 516 circuit diagram ??
> 
> Anybody experienced similar ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, The extra 1.5A is being drained somewhere so why not switch the control panel ON and remove the fuses from the dc distribution block one at a time. I believe your tests are with the control panel lights / pump / aux 1 /aux 2 switches OFF , but there are circuits that are powered in that state such as the outside light, water tank probes, waste tank probe and others.
> If you think the charger is possibly leaking current 'backwards' then it is easy to isolate it from the DC by removing the connector either at the charger or the DC distribution.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that Ray - I thought I may have to go down that route - and waste water sensor sounds a good bet - I had to clear a 'permanent' illumination on that last year -probably caused by some gunge in the tank
> 
> I've got CBE Schematics + Rapido handbook but it would be good to have decent cct diagrams of the CB 516 and Distribution Block
> 
> Harry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best I can find of the CB 516, page 5 onwards in English:
> 
> http://www.cbe.it/sites/default/files/CB510-516.pdf
Click to expand...

Ray

Many thanks -I've got a CB516 manual but your has got pictures of the internals - very informative- so I've saved that copy.

Form your earlier message - I didn't know the waste sensor was permanently powered ??

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

Ray

Sorry - ignore that -what your directing me to is those ccts (e.g waste sensor) that don't require switching action.

Harry


----------



## yeggypsy

Harry


I have the same problem with my Rapido 986F (2005) - there seems to be an unexplained drain on the leisure battery.

Did you resolve your situation?

And if so, 

1.what steps did you take to find the trouble? 
2.what was the offending item?

Thanks in advance of a reply

YEG


----------



## Coulstock

I have to (shamefacedly) admit I hadn't paid sufficient attention to RayC's earlier post and found that my outside light had been switched ON all the time -its not controlled by the Lights switch on the CBE panel- and to make matters worse the switch being in the ON position was pointed out to me by my wife -Aaaaaargh !

So all back to normal now with -0.5A shown at the CBE panel with the panel ON.

Have you check calibrated the B2 discharge with the CBE panel ON ? - I used a 0-10A meter connected in line with my B2 earth strap and then switched the panel ON. 

Harry


----------



## yeggypsy

Thanks for your answer. Glad that you have sorted your problem EASILY.

I spend most of my time off hook-up, so am very energy concious. Even 0.5a adds up to 12aH over 24 hours!!!

In case I had a faulty control panel,I have been measuring the leisure battery voltage by meter (daily). I am dropping 0.08v per day. That is with the control panel OFF (except to use the water pump for tea and cooking only) and using independant lighting at night (despite replacing all bulbs with LEDs) - and with a brand new 110aH leisure battery. 

Looks like a lot more investigation required!!!!

YEG


----------

